# Confession Thread: "Weird" Things You Do.



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Let's be honest and spill some tea. Everyone's got their "quirks" but what are some strange things or habits you do that aren't "normal"? Social anxiety related or not? I will gladly start:

I listen to my music at an abnormally high volume and I dance around my apartment at night.  It's just a way of me releasing alot of built up energy.

If I'm infatuated with an attractive celebrity and I find out they're dating someone, it will stay on my mind for hours.

My sleep pattern is weird, I'm up all night and I sleep during the day.

I stalk the twitters of nationally known drag queens.

I delete Facebook posts if they don't get any likes or comments within an hour.

I avoid people I know if I see them in public. (sa issue)

I don't do this anymore, but when I was a kid I used to eat barbecue sauce on white bread.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I eat Oreos wrapped in american cheese.

I'm 20 and still watch Batman/X-Men cartoons on TV

Birds make me nervous.

I often listen to loud music in my car and sometimes sing along.

I lie to my mom about where I go what I do for no real reason. I once met someone from online and told her I was going on a college tour...

I too avoid anyone I know in public. I hide when someone I know comes into my work.

I quit jobs often because I end up being the quiet guy that no one likes to work with, as a result I've had 9 different ones over 3-4 years.

I sit down in the shower for the first 5 minutes or else I get this tingly sensation in my nose.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Flipping things in my hand. Walking in circles.

These mainly. But they're not exactly weird, they're coping mechanisms that let me process information better.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

ummm, I love me some 2d characters, I like to wander around my house if I get too excited, I pick hang nails and the skin of my thumbs, I think that's about it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This f*cking thread has made my day :b

Occasionally when I play the Xbox, I sort of talk to myself as if I'm making a game walkthrough or something..

When I play 'Condemned: Criminal Origins' I always say "Heeeeere's JOHNNY!!" every time I chop through a door with a fire axe..

I too am prone air guitaring etc when I listen to music..

I fridge-raid way more than I should..

I watch lots of horror movies as if I'm preparing myself by learning 'The rules to survive a horror movie' :lol

Sometimes I have a one-way conversation with my parrot when I'm lonely :|

I don't get this 'avoiding people you know in public' thing.. I love seeing people I know 'cause I can put my hand up and say hello to them.. It gives the impression that I have more friends than I actually do


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm an avid user of a social anxiety forum. standard.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't get this 'avoiding people you know in public' thing.. I love seeing people I know 'cause I can put my hand up and say hello to them.. It gives the impression that I have more friends than I actually do


Haha I know what you mean- if I am at uni, walking around with someone, and I see someone else that I know but my companion doesn't, it makes me feel like such a social butterfly.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Nowadays I go on this site less for support and more just out of general interest.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I'm an avid user of a social anxiety forum. standard.


:lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> This f*cking thread has made my day :b
> 
> Occasionally when I play the Xbox, I sort of talk to myself as if I'm making a game walkthrough or something..
> 
> ...


Some people have SA more towards people they know instead of strangers.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

When I play with my cats I meow at them. And I still watch cartoons sometimes.



louiselouisa said:


> I pick hang nails


That is horribly painful :no



bellejar said:


> I use my mouth a lot to (temporarily) carry things like cards when my hands are full. Gross habit, I know.


I do this all the time! Makes me feel like such a pro when I solve a complex logistical problem using my mouth. Usually involving moving food to and from my room in as few trips as possible. I have an obsession with efficiency, I often find myself calculating the optimal path through multiple rooms in the house.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

lyric said:


> Some people have SA more towards people they know instead of strangers.


Yeah, I'm actually decent with strangers but the more I get to know someone the more anxious I feel about having to see them.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> That is horribly painful :no


yeah, and I have hard time to write afterward :afr that's gross I know but when I have nothing to do, I just have that impulse to do something with my fingers.

oh and yeah, I watch cartoons too, mainly movies though.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Watching cartoons is hardly weird.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> I sit down in the shower for the first 5 minutes or else I get this tingly sensation in my nose.


 Ok, that one is pretty specialist :lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to draw my own maps and fill them in with borders and create my own countries on MS Paint. As I got more advanced I'd draw blue squiggly lines for rivers and thicker grey lines for mountain ranged. I used to like acting out international conflicts and relations etc. (I never had fancy high-tech games). Some maps were plain and I'd make my own settlements using little white square boxes as houses, and a larger red one as the town hall (the map would be green of course, the sea blue). I wish I could give you an example but they were all on my old PC which is now in the attic :'(


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I watch peppa pig. I chat to myself. I believe in things most other people don't (to simplify).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

my sleep pattern has basically been on pst for the majority of a year with a handful of exceptions. I live in the UK though so that means staying up all night and sleeping anywhere from five am to eight am. 

I talk to myself all the time and sometimes have whole conversations like I'm vlogging.

I have a bunch of SA ones and probably more so I'll add to this when I'm not on my phone.

When I lived alone before I used to eat whole packets of like cakes and biscuits and stuff. I ate a considerable amount of a cheesecake once. Never did get fat, I think it's the nervous energy or something...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I take my shirt off when I go to the toilet, George Costanza style. Not sure how common or uncommon that is.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

If I really like a song I'll listen to it over and over for a few days until I get tired of it. 

Sometimes I like to eat my meals with just a spoon.

I say my thoughts out loud when I'm alone in my car.

I drink lots of water at a time when I'm nervous.

I text or at least pretend I'm texting when I walk to class or to my car because I find it difficult to pass people when I walk by them (SA related)

there's more, but I can't think of them at the moment...


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Run the edges of any given soft fabric between each of my fingers... I've been doing that for as long as I can remember.. It calms my nerves :um


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I interview myself in my head.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I bark Christmas carols to my dog.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I send myself PMs....sometimes I answer them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I talk to myself constantly but that's pretty normal. We is me and me. My friend does the same thing. We.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I also avoid (some) people that I know in public, and if they see me I pretend like I didn't see them.

If i'm late to a class i'll completely ditch it and go do something else because I don't like walking in late and having everyones attention on me. Once I went off campus and sat at a bench for an hour because I was like 30 seconds late to a class.

I am constantly checking all social media/email/websites I use, even if there's nothing new to see.

I wake up early every morning to go to the gym because I don't like going during the day when theres alot of people there.

I have trouble getting jobs because I get a huge amount of anxiety just walking in and asking for a job application, which ends up with me almost exclusively applying online for jobs. And if I get a call to go to a job interview half the time I don't go.

I almost always use self checkout at grocery stores because of SA/talking to the checkout person.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I set my laptop volume only in multiples of 5.

I sometimes don't open a book all the way because I don't wanna cause creases to the spine. School textbooks though, I don't care much about.

I examine certain areas in my house at times due to my worry that there's an unwanted person out to murder me or something. Shower curtains come to mind.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Closed Book said:


> I set my laptop* volume only in multiples of 5*.


:shock I do that too!

Also I only ever open a packet of crisps etc from the top.. 
Never from the bottom.. It's almost like a superstition or something :um


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll sometimes go 3 days without showering if I have nothing to do :um TMI?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

- rock back and forth when I listen to music
- make up music videos for songs in my head (probably not weird)
- fap to tranny porn
- rip the callus off my heels and sometimes chew on it ( I know, it's gross)
- I can't take a dump unless I'm completely naked
- I usually piss in the sink
- shave my pubes
- sometimes when I'm eating steak I'll forgo a knife and fork and just pick it up like a slice of pizza


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

TaylorM said:


> I'll sometimes go 3 days without showering if I have nothing to do :um TMI?


 That's really not unusual :rub


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I hav to shower. I might not shower one day, but would hav to take a shower the next day. ... So not showering is unusual to me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I translate what I think my dog is thinking and say it out loud in what I think his voice would sound like. It's really nasally and has a weird accent...


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't stand for cabinet doors to stay open. So I usually go in a frenzy closing them. 

I make lists almost everyday of... everything. Long term goals, short term goals, shopping lists, daily lists... 

I check the door every night at least three times, usually more. 

If something feels wrong picking up something with one hand, I pick it up with the other. 

Corners have to line up. 

...I could spend all day on this thread.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I eat every part of the apple. Well, not the stalk, but the core and seeds.

I enjoy listening to Duran Duran, Europe and other cheesy musics unironically. Personally I don't find that weird but when others hear it they make a face like a wasp just flew up their nostrils. I write this singing along to Styx in a manner that'd make Nick Andopolis proud.

I enjoy peeing outdoors, but only when there's a warm southeartly breeze to softly caress me goolies.

When I get an idea to try do something, anything, I spend ages researching the best way to do it instead of actually doing it. Then I get bored of it before even starting.

I grow beards just so I can stroke it and look deep in thought, in the hopes that other people think "Wow, what a wise man. He's clearly pondering some brilliant thoughts, which is why he's not speaking".

I later shave said beard because the moustache does not grow thick enough for my liking, which is greatly depressing.

I don't do this as much anymore, but I used to carry all sorts of random stuff in my pocket, from string to a stone coloured black with marker, just in case they come in useful. Point and Click adventures corrupted me.


----------



## dawn rise (May 4, 2013)

*weird things i do*

i am a sociopath i tend to find it is the rest of the world that is strange i have been told by my family and in the interests of fairness i believe it is less than customary to alphabetize your music collection and then cross reference by release date but i find that to be the best way to easily retrieve the music you require expediently


----------



## StormChaser (Apr 26, 2013)

I wear jackets in summer
I look down when people are looking at me
start laughing for no reason


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep em coming folks! I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

- Bite the dry / dead skin on my toes (after a bath)

- Look in the mirror and do different facial expressions to see how I look

- Pretend I'm having conversations with someone even though I'm alone

- Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and pull down my underwear, and I don't even I realise I'm doing it (YES SERIOUSLY)

- Jerk off to videos of naked women in their 40's on Dailymotion, even though I'm only 27

- Drink a bit of Vinegar out of the bottle cap. Really like Vinegar for some reason.

- Sniff up if I get a whiff of petrol from a nearby car


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> When I play 'Condemned: Criminal Origins' I always say "Heeeeere's JOHNNY!!" every time I chop through a door with a fire axe..


This is the most win thing I've heard in a long time.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

zomgz said:


> This is the most win thing I've heard in a long time.


 Thank you :high5


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I would honestly reply to this thread but where would I start? God, I do so many weird things I'd be here forever. :|



lyric said:


> I listen to my music at an abnormally high volume and I dance around my apartment at night.  It's just a way of me releasing alot of built up energy.


I actually used to do that myself...except I wasn't dancing...I was pretending to be my fictional characters. In movie ads/music videos. ops Fortunately I stopped physically doing that, but now I just do it in my head. I rather miss that.

I could go on and on and on and on...


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn, lyric...How do you come up with all of these interesting threads?



lyric said:


> I listen to my music at an abnormally high volume and I dance around my apartment at night.  It's just a way of me releasing alot of built up energy.





Persephone The Dread said:


> I talk to myself all the time and sometimes have whole conversations like I'm vlogging.





Lil Sebastian said:


> I enjoy peeing outdoors, but only when there's a warm southeartly breeze to softly caress me goolies.
> 
> When I get an idea to try do something, anything, I spend ages researching the best way to do it instead of actually doing it. Then I get bored of it before even starting.





StormChaser said:


> start laughing for no reason





CW1985 said:


> -
> - Look in the mirror and do different facial expressions to see how I look
> 
> - Pretend I'm having conversations with someone even though I'm alone


I do all of the above and
-I like to take stupid pictures of myself. If you don't believe me, then go to the "Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW" thread. You'll see...
-I like to cuddle with my pillows because I'm a cuddle monster.
-I don't like sitting down very much. I eat standing up, walk around the house a lot ect.
-When I listen to music I like to imagine myself being the one who wrote the songs and I imagine myself playing them live.
I know there's more. Hmm...I'll be back.


----------



## GeddyCat (May 2, 2013)

I still love stuffed animals.

I sucked my thumb until age 21 when a life event happened that forced me off of it

lol why am I telling complete strangers this.

I love the 90s so much I constantly wish I was this age at that time and I try like hell to dress like a 90s person would dress.

:flush:hide


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I open public doors w/ my sleeve/jacket/a paper towel.

I use hand sanitizer after touching anything out in public.

I can't think of anything else right now, but I'm sure my head will be flooded w/ things later on.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Wohwoh said:


> -When I listen to music I like to imagine myself being the one who wrote the songs and I imagine myself playing them live.


 This has to be done- I only do it with particular artists, but then I really get into it :um . How could anyone resist?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Wohwoh said:


> Damn, lyric...How do you come up with all of these interesting threads?
> 
> I do all of the above and
> -I like to take stupid pictures of myself. If you don't believe me, then go to the "Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW" thread. You'll see...
> ...


I have alot of time on my hands :lol


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

- Dress up in relevant costumes depending on what game I'm playing or movie I'm watching. Like, if I'm watching Pirates of the Caribbean I put on my pirate costume.

- I still watch little kid shows like Spongebob and Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends, mostly before I go to sleep.

I don't know, I'm sure there's more I've just been doing them so long they seem normal and I can't think of them.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

There is nothin weird about adults watching cartoons, I keep tellin ya'll. I still watch my childhood faves.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I write down stats about European Football
I have to eat Papa John's pizza on Sunday nights during Once Upon a Time
I have an obsession with the number 333.
I pace when I eat
I care more about Europe then I do the USA despite never being in Europe
When I play video games, I envision commentators talking about my performance
I always imagine myself singing in Burger King

I have a lot more aha


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I drink alone
I always skip one step when walking up stairs
I feel tortured by inconsistencies in my spelling
I feel frightened by random, bright objects showing up in the night sky
I am scared of looking at the moon/would rather not look at it in case a meteor blows it up + Feel uncomfortable when the moonlight shines through the top roof of my motorhome
I smirk upon eye contact with women
I don't talk to cats at all. I mimic their facial expressions/movements as a way of communicating with them


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I chew on my shirt when i get anxious in private, sometimes til it get all slobbery. Go figure.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

prisonofmind said:


> I chew on my shirt when i get anxious in private, sometimes til it get all slobbery. Go figure.


I used to do the exact same thing but in class


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I used to do the exact same thing but in class


Glad I'm not the only one. I just caught myself doing it a moment ago :lol


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

prisonofmind said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I just caught myself doing it a moment ago :lol


Used to do that, not so much nowadays. It feels kind of nice munching the fabric though, especially when it gets all humid. I'd do that with anything, shirts, bedsheets, handkerchiefs, ..

Not in public though :no


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

GeddyCat said:


> *I love the 90s so much I constantly wish I was this age at that time and I try like hell to dress like a 90s person would dress.*


 This!
I practically still do! :lol
Well I guess it's more like the turn of the millenium rather than the 90's..














^Wish I could have Chester's hairstyle in this vid :b


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

lyric said:


> Watching cartoons is hardly weird.


agreed. I still watch NickJr and SproutTv  (DisneyJr is not that bad either)

I have conversations with my puppy like I'm talking to a human
turn the door knob to my room 3 times after I close it
can't touch a bug spray can with bare hands (I usually use a paper towel, then wash my hands afterwards.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I watch lesbian porn.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> I watch lesbian porn.


Cute


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> I watch lesbian porn.


How is that weird?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

- I can't fall asleep unless my room is pitch black. That means keeping the clock turned away from me, closing the bathroom and office doors (my bedroom doesn't have a door), and having blackout curtains to keep the nearby streetlight from shining in my window.
- I also need absolute silence to fall asleep, which means that I can't fall asleep without my earplugs.
- I usually have to take two showers each day unless I'm off work that day. I need the first one to help me wake up and feel ready for work, and the second one so I can feel clean before going to bed.
- I usually have the volume on my computer and car set on multiples of 5 (has to end in zero or five).
- I stop the microwave when it reaches 01 to avoid hearing the beeps if I'm in the kitchen while it's going.
- I feel the need to wash my hands quite often. Perhaps that comes from having both of my parents working in the medical field.
- I pace a lot, especially when I am talking on the phone or when I am anxious.
- I park in the same spot each day at work. It seems like many of us there have our favorite parking spots. I like mine because it's at the back, next to a curb on one side, under a shade tree, and nobody parks in the adjacent spot because it is far enough away from the building.
... I could spend all day writing here :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Amethyst Forest said:


> - I can't fall asleep unless my room is pitch black.
> - I also need absolute silence to fall asleep,
> - I usually have the volume on my computer and car set on multiples of 5 (has to end in zero or five).
> - I stop the microwave when it reaches 01 to avoid hearing the beeps if I'm in the kitchen while it's going.


Pretty much all of the above :lol Loud clock ticking is a nightmare! >.<
I don't always do the microwave one though.. :b


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Amethyst Forest said:


> - I stop the microwave when it reaches 01 to avoid hearing the beeps if I'm in the kitchen while it's going.


Same! I hate the goddamn beeps. I feel like I'm drawing so much attention when the alarm goes off..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I Shower in the dark


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I get restless and energetic at exactly 10PM at night.
I listen to loud energetic music in the car on the radio, but almost never listen to music at any other time.
If I pass a tall guy in public I immediately straighten up to compare heights as I walk by.
I used to try to keep my total number of turns to 0. That means if I turned around completely for some reason, I had to turn back around the other way. 
Sometimes I meow at cats and bark at dogs.
I like to choose numbers for usernames and stuff in powers of 2: 2 4 8 16 32 64...
Sometimes I touch the head of my penis with my finger and smell it.
I squeeze my legs together to pop my hip joint.
Sometimes I make weird hand gestures when I start a process going (like on a timer).
I set the microwave in repetitive number like 3:33 instead of 3:30
I like to sell my used stuff on ebay, Amazon. 
I close the lid everytime I flush.
I've bought a lot of video games and only play them for 10-30 minutes before getting bored of them and never touching them again.
When I'm at a social event, I tend to spend more time examining how the building is put together (cross beams, wiring, ventilation system, sound system) than actually talking to people. I was at a funeral and spent 10 minutes just wandering around and exploring the church we were in.
My lips peel sometimes and I bite them and chew off peeling skin.
I never touch bathroom doors with my hands.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> I watch lesbian porn.


Dude who doesn't??


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

lyric said:


> Dude who doesn't??


I don't. I find it tedious and boring to be honest.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Amethyst Forest said:


> - I can't fall asleep unless my room is pitch black. That means keeping the clock turned away from me, closing the bathroom and office doors (my bedroom doesn't have a door), and having blackout curtains to keep the nearby streetlight from shining in my window.
> - I also need absolute silence to fall asleep, which means that I can't fall asleep without my earplugs.
> - I usually have to take two showers each day unless I'm off work that day. I need the first one to help me wake up and feel ready for work, and the second one so I can feel clean before going to bed.
> *- I usually have the volume on my computer and car set on multiples of 5 (has to end in zero or five).*
> ...


So do I. Except 1, and 3 are also acceptable but after that it's just 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 etc. Those are also the only dates I can remember of a month: 1, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 31.



lyric said:


> Dude who doesn't??


Cough.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

arnie said:


> If I pass a tall guy in public I immediately straighten up to compare heights as I walk by.


 Come at me bro! :lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So do I. Except 1, and 3 are also acceptable but after that it's just 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 etc. Those are also the only dates I can remember of a month: 1, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 31.
> 
> Cough.


Aren't you gay? In all fairness.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

prisonofmind said:


> I don't. I find it tedious and boring to be honest.


Still, it's hardly a weird confession. It's something most of the male population partakes in. But yeah, I know some guys who ain't into it.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

lyric said:


> Still, it's hardly a weird confession. It's something most of the male population partakes in. But yeah, I know some guys who ain't into it.


Oh I def. agree it aint weird. I'm probably weird for not being into it.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Sometimes I lay on the floor and pretend I'm a carrot.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

I really really like a tv show whose main target audience is 8 year old girls...


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Estillum said:


> Sometimes I lay on the floor and pretend I'm a carrot.


 :rofl


----------



## Goody19 (May 5, 2013)

I have to admit I love being weird.
I talk like kermit the frong, bert, earnie and elmo
And I love my cats so much and...
I like chips in my icecream
And eating bread dough
and being naked.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I check my closet before I go to bed ever night to make sure nobody is hiding in it.


----------



## Illeist (May 2, 2013)

I'll sometimes dance to Doo-*** songs on my iPhone, and then consider filming them.

I put A-1 steak sauce on most anything. I also drank it straight from the bottle once. (Pain has a flavor, and it's A-1 steak sauce)

Sometimes I'll pretend to mouth words to give people the illusion that I'm preoccupied with something.

I mentally rehearse conversations in my head before actually starting them.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I always bite off my nails when you can see the transparent length past my fingertip. 

My feet need to always be moisturized.

I do this weird shoulder twitch when I'm driving EXACTLY LIKE MY DAD. 

I have verbal dyslexia. I'm not sure if this is a thing but I have it. I consistently mix up syllables of words and the order in which I say things. 

I walk very fast all the time. I think it's because I do it at work and now I can't turn it off.

I can't sit still so I'll always be rocking back and forth or shaking my leg or tapping my foot.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Even during winter, I will at times sleep with the window open covering myself with blankets. I'd rather it be cold in the room with fresh air and covered in blankets than put the heat on and sleep without lots of blankets.

During high stakes games of my favorite sports teams I may not sit down, but instead pace back and forth until the game is over.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I have masochistic tendencies.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

waldorfs said:


> me too.


I thought this was normal, lol.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I have masochistic tendencies.


So vague....I think alot of people are masochistic.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

lyric said:


> So vague....I think alot of people are masochistic.


I like to feel isolated. I sometimes pretend and act as if everyone is out to get me. :sus

I like brunt physical pain, like being punched or kicked. It's not a sexual thing though. There's no arousal from it.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

zomgz said:


> I thought this was normal, lol.


it might be haha. i'm kinda curious now if it is or not. i only started showering in the dark a few years ago but i don't know what other people do :lol


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a growing collection with over 1000 pictures of womens' belly buttons on my computer as well as a collection of over 50 videos. I fap to this collection on a regular basis.

I win.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I have a growing collection 1000 pictures of womens' belly buttons on my computer as well as a collection of over 50 videos. I fap to this collection on a regular basis.
> 
> I win.


You definitely win. I'mma send you a shot of my belly button as a prize.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

When no one else is home, I like to skip around to wherever I need to go, rather than walk. 

I also stick my hand in my pants for no reason. I dunno, it's just really warm down there. :teeth


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

The Crow said:


> I also stick my hand in my pants for no reason. I dunno, it's just really warm down there. :teeth


Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I like brunt physical pain, like being punched or kicked. It's not a sexual thing though. There's no arousal from it.


Haha, I used to love when people would pick fights with me when I was younger. Even if I lost a fight, I enjoyed getting hit as much as I did hitting. I loved that kind of adrenaline rush.

I should have got into boxing or mma. Instead I got into drugs. :no


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I name most inanimate object that are of importance to me and give them genders. If I lose my phone I don't think, 'Where is it?' I instead think, 'Where is he?'


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Cronos said:


> I name most inanimate object that are of importance to me and give them genders. If I lose my phone I don't think, 'Where is it?' I instead think, 'Where is he?'


it would be normal if you were in France.


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't get undressed in front of pictures/posters/dvd covers of people staring directly at the camera. I feel like they're watching me. :afr


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

The Lonely Brain said:


> I can't get undressed in front of pictures/posters/dvd covers of people staring directly at the camera. I feel like they're watching me. :afr


When I was a kid I used to think the actors could see me through the television


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> I eat Oreos wrapped in american cheese.


~ BLASPHEMY!!! You dare desecrate the sanctity that are Oreo's by wrapping them in American Cheese of all things??!! I mean if you said Swiss or Mozzarella I would have forgiven you. But American? How could you!

1 more thing. Do you dunk your creation in milk? :idea


----------



## Claudio J (May 5, 2013)

scooby said:


> I take my shirt off when I go to the toilet, George Costanza style. Not sure how common or uncommon that is.


~ I'm fascinated...Can you elaborate? I mean do you take your shirt off because you get hot from all the pushing? Or do you take your shirt off because you fear it being flushed down the toilet via some crazy turn of event? Or is it that you would rather keep it pristine & not expose it to the bathroom "elements"?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I snap my fingers whenever I get up from a chair or turn a corner. 

I pace the kitchen in fast, tight circles when eating a meal that I can hold in my hand.

I contort my face often, or puff my cheeks, especially after saying something (this is a nervous tick related to SA and self esteem).

I hold my breath whenever I enter a room, and usually don't breathe out until I sit down (unfortunately, this only makes asthma a thousand times worse).

I mutter to myself (I guess not that strange).

Whenever I wear shorts with pockets, I jangle coins. If the pants don't already have change in them when I put them on, I purposely place a couple coins in them. 

I tighten my lips (I suppose in accordance with facial contortions mentioned earlier).

When I walk down the sidewalk I pretend I'm in a music video. :blank

Apparently, I also scratch the back of my neck a lot. Not sure about this one as I don't notice it myself. 

Whenever I pass by someone in public, my eyebrows either arch or contort into a worried angle (self conscious thing. I've been told so often that I look angry in my neutral expression, and I can't smile, so instead I just paste on a worried expression. It has now become nearly a reflex).

And lots of other stuff, but I'm too lazy to list.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I bark at dogs. They react to it and look at me strangely, or jump all over me. I've been told I actually sound like one, haha.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Look like exorcist on 10 hits of mdma when i cum, then to make it even sexier i violently scream. I asked men in the past to hit my face and I get aroused when a guy kicks my *****. I comfort a candle, knife or pillow each night to relieve loneliness.


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I had and still kind of have an Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, so weird is my middle name... 

I need to wait before I turn of the light at night, need to check everything is on its place and stuff. 

I spit 5 times after washing my teeth every time. I always wash myself in the shower the same way, dunno if that's weird but first the belly and chest, then my right hand, left hand, my back, left leg, right leg and then the frontal main man organ and the rare part 

I HAVE TO close my door each time I want to stay in my room. I don't know if it's a privacy thing, but if it's open I feel like people are watching me... And really unsafe, unprotected.

I eat at very late hours, even 3 or 4 am sometimes. 

I always do the same things everyday I guess, wake up, make food, put it in my bag, then drink tea, go to school, on the way to school having a panic attack cause I'm afraid to see anyone in school at the moment, then I suffer in school when my friend ignores me all the time, suffer on lessons with panic attacks, go home very stressed and sad, when I'm out of mood I don't eat for a very long time, I once didn't eat for 8 hours, that's why I'm so skinny I guess, when I'm in a kind of mood I eat after school while watching a movie (that's another weird habit, can't eat without watching something, it feels wrong, lol), then I just vent on these forums, listen to music, go to my WoW private servers forum and check what's new, and then I just play WoW to pass time until my mom asks me to do something or until someone calls (usually my gramma calls to ask how am I and my dad occasionally) or until I wanna go play with my brother (yes I have strong feelings of love towards my brother sometimes so I have to squish the little guy and play with him until I'm satisfied, I don't even know if to call it selfish or not XD but the guy is so ****ing cute, you can't not enjoy that adorable squishy face and laugh/smile of his lol). Then I just chill again on the forums at night and listen to music, thinking about suicide (like in the rest of the day but in the night especially because I have nothing left to do and I can't sleep...), finally in like 2 or 3 am I go to sleep and instantly fall asleep cause I'm so tired already... That's pretty much my whole life cycle since I'm in this depressed situation.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Warlord said:


> Well I had and still kind of have an Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, so weird is my middle name...
> 
> I need to wait before I turn of the light at night, need to check everything is on its place and stuff.
> 
> ...


lol i used to play WoW on private servers as well

Couldn't stand having the bedroom door open while living with my parents, either.


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> lol i used to play WoW on private servers as well
> 
> Couldn't stand having the bedroom door open while living with my parents, either.


That's a bit of a relief! xD And, in what server di you play?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Warlord said:


> That's a bit of a relief! xD And, in what server di you play?


o can't remember the name . They would come and go . I even managed to set up my own one which made me a few friends back in early high school :b

. . one of them ended up buying the real game. Blizzard should thank me for that :clap


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to chase geese. Yeah.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

One time when I was little, I walked in on my parents having sex and physically threw up.

I was obsessed with the same guy for 7 years in school. I wanted to have his babies. He wasn't too keen on the idea.

When I was a kid, I would eat butter out of the tub because people told me I was too skinny.

Sometimes I sit in the dark and do whip its until my head goes numb.

I have a phobia of large crowds.


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> One time when I was little, I walked in on my parents having sex and physically threw up.
> 
> I was obsessed with the same guy for 7 years in school. I wanted to have his babies. He wasn't too keen on the idea.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's quite the same but when I was 8 and slept near my parents, in a closer room than now, I heard them having aggressive sex, and I felt so awkward O_O After that I immediately asked to switch rooms to a room far from them lol.
Also, I'm still obsessed with my friend, though as a guy to a guy obsession, lol. I used to put my head down (hang my head over the body to make it numb)!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Warlord said:


> I don't know if it's quite the same but when I was 8 and slept near my parents, in a closer room than now, I heard them having aggressive sex, and I felt so awkward O_O After that I immediately asked to switch rooms to a room far from them lol.
> Also, I'm still obsessed with my friend, though as a guy to a guy obsession, lol. I used to put my head down (hang my head over the body to make it numb)!


Oh God there's nothing worse then the thought of your parents having sex....NOTHING.


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

twinkiesex said:


> oh god there's nothing worse then the thought of your parents having sex....nothing.


ikr? Xd


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I really enjoy moving my nails across new surfaces/textures, just thinking about it sends a cold/exciting(?) rush through me. I always do it to solid chocolate especially, theres also something about listening to the chocolate break.. that dull almost "clock" sound you can make when you click with your tongue on the roof of your mouth (hard to explain). another main target is new textbook pages, it sends a shiver down my spine and its almost too much for me to handle, but I have to keep doing it. 

I won't call it orgasmic but its similar, anything with that texture I have to drag my nails across (if I have any). Its like I don't really like it, but I just cant stop myself.

Oh yeah its the same as a chalkboard, without the sound.

also I use my tongue/inside of my teeth and gums to make shapes, moving my tongue to each point and then connecting to make a line and then shapes.

I then just keep advancing on the shape, trying to make it 3d, keeping count of each corner (or each time I move my tongue to a point) and then finally start "shading" each side of shape (keeping count again), adding more lines so its patterned basically, able to be shaded more, adding everything counted together. I usually have lost count by this point so I start trying to count again.. eventually I realize 20 - 30 minutes have passed, but had no idea because I am so entranced imagining/counting in my mouth. 


always wondered why I did these things, not really embarrassing though.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

-I strike ninja poses in the shower and slow-mo fight imaginary assailants. In my mind I'm as good as Bruce Lee. In reality, I probably look like the Star Wars kid.

-After showers I frequently use a towel to make a ninja mask when I'm drying off :sus

-Whenever I open a box of cereal, I have to eat the entire box before I let myself open another type of cereal, even if I like the other type more.

-Whenever I'm bored I write and draw adventure comics, similar to the Tintin comics. They always star me and a fictional character I created a long time ago.

-I constantly get sick of how I look and drastically change my hairstyle and facial hair. I've had spikes like a sea urchin, long hair past my shoulders, even completely razor bald (like Britney Spears). For facial hair I've been clean shaven, had a full beard, goatee, and wraparound goatee. I'm currently growing my hair out once again.



zomgz said:


> - Dress up in relevant costumes depending on what game I'm playing or movie I'm watching. Like, if I'm watching Pirates of the Caribbean I put on my pirate costume.


That's awesome just for the fact that you_ have_ a pirate costume.


Twinkiesex said:


> Oh God there's nothing worse then the thought of your parents having sex....NOTHING.


What about your grandparents having sex?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

I CONSTANTLY twiddle things with my fingers, whether my hair (I make lots of knots but I always manage to unravel them), the straps on my knapsack when I'm walking, the laces on my pants, pencils, elastic bands... I never really pay attention to it but I think I do it for the majority of my waking hours.

I only do this when I'm talking to my brother, and I don't know why, but after I say something to him I sometimes repeat it by whispering, so it sounds like an echo, and I never notice that I'm doing it. He reminds me a lot by saying "you're doing it again!".

Up until about three years ago, I couldn't sleep without my "blanket", which I've had since I was a baby.

I have an absolute craze in making charts and stuff. I go through phases where I would, for example, be obsessed about all the hurricanes that have struck New England, and then make charts and maps about it until it "looked right" and I got tired of it and moved on to something else. It drives me crazy because it's like an addiction.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I used to cry when watching certain eps of Pokemon.
I love doing everything nude.
I once fell in love with a cartoon character.
When I'm alone I try to work on my telekinesis(I don't know but it seems possible).
Sometimes I talk to myself as if I'm having a conversation with someone else.
When I'm alone I run up and down the hall of my house non-stop singing stupid songs.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> One time when I was little, I walked in on my parents having sex and physically threw up..


 Did you puke Twinkies per chance? :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

When I get excited about something and no one else is in the same room as me, I sometimes start shadow-boxing, throwing out random combos of martial arts kicks and punches as a means of controlling a mild adrenaline rush..
I then sit back down afterwards like nothing happened.. :lol

No one has ever seen me do this and no one ever will..
It's a personal secret of mine :b


----------



## Eigth Notch (Apr 24, 2013)

scooby said:


> I take my shirt off when I go to the toilet, George Costanza style. Not sure how common or uncommon that is.


This guy. Actually, I prefer to wear nothing but sneakers on the toilet. No pants, no shirt, just my sneakers. I have this fear that the house is going to burn down while I'm in there, and I may need to make a quick escape.

Pants around the ankles may impede my ability to flee. I also have to take off my watch, and put my hair in a pony tail. No exceptions.

I'm a male in my mid-20s, but I still have to sleep with the same stuffed rabbit I've had since infancy. I've also taken him on a cross-country vacation before. I would SERIOUSLY take a bullet for him. BFFL.

I'm obsessed with trains. For whatever reason. Since birth. I have model trains. I collect locomotive parts. I collect railroad signs. I collect railroad signals. I collect railroad books. I work for the railroad, and when I come home from work, I might go back to the tracks, and take some pictures of trains. Today is my day off, but I may go out, and take some pictures anyway.

Sometimes I'll go out, saying I'm meeting with friends, but in reality...I'm just driving around by myself.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lyric said:


> I listen to my music at an abnormally high volume and I dance around my apartment at night.  It's just a way of me releasing alot of built up energy.


I do this too

---


Pick at scars
Talk to my dog in a cute voice
Smell new clothes/shoes when I just buy them
Crack my neck and body all the time


----------



## JadeLutchmaya (May 6, 2013)

I stroke my eyelashes constantly and wring my hands sometimes


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I talk to the TV a lot, I end up saying "that's what she said," like 20 times a day.

I often dance in stores if they have music playing.

I have OCD issues, eat at the exact same time everyday watch the same shows, hug my wife on the hugging rug, etc.

I need to do something with my hands when I am nervous, one Christmas I was on the couch with my mother-in-law. I started petting her leg, then rubbing her back and hair and finally putting my finger in her ear. She never said anything my wife called me into the other room to let me know what I was doing.

I often wonder what song I would make my entrance music if I was a professional wrestler or mma fighter although I have no plans to be either.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Absentmindedly play with my balls just our of sheer boredom

Watch TV with headphones instead of speakers (like all day)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to think that the actor who played Dumbledore was actually 2000 years old.

If I have a plate of food I will always save my favourite thing till last.

I love the dark but I can never go to the bathroom in the dark because I always imagine some creature crawling out of the bathtub, like in the Shining.

I often forget to drink and never notice I’m thirsty. I think the longest I’ve gone without noticing is 3 days.

If I’m typing in a password and misspell one letter I have to erase it all and start again.

I used to have really bad OCD where I’d have to touch things in even numbers. So if I brushed past a door handle I’d have to touch it again.

In an awkward situation I’ll pretend to rummage through my bag to look for something. I once did it for a whole hour when I was forced to sit with these people I didn’t know at school.

I’m really picky about which spoon I use when I’m eating yogurt.

I daydream practically all the time and imagine myself in better situations that the ones I’m currently in.

If I’m eating with people I make sure I eat super slowly so that I’m not left with nothing to do while everyone else is still eating.

I can’t sleep with the door open.

I also wikipedia everything so I always seem to know random knowledge about celebrities.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

- I use my hand as an agenda/notepad sometimes LOL
- When passing by the pillow section in stores, I like to press down the really squishy ones
- When I'm really happy, I do a stupid happy-giddy dance, which no one really sees


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

I once masturbated to Hentai


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Emnity33 said:


> I once masturbated to Hentai


once?

:um


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I talk to myself... I hate saying that, cause it's not a conversation, like "Bunny, how are you? I'm fine, thanks" lol but basically just saying my thoughts out loud. 

I always have my hand on the "lower volume" part of my ipod because I don't like people to hear what I'm listening to. Even when it's on the lowest setting sometimes I freak out and just have to stop listening to music. 

I squeeze whatever is in my pocket really hard when I'm anxious, usually when I'm walking in public and there are a lot of cars passing by. 

I day dream about when I'm famous, giving interviews and stuff lol.

I scan the walls/ceiling of my room at home and dorm room and sometimes other rooms looking for spiders. (I hate them)

If it's quiet enough in a room to hear me chewing chips, I'll suck them til they get soft and then swallow them. 

I get scared really easily and it's embarrassing. A car beeps, or a truck (the sound is a lot louder) I'll jump. Something falls, I'm jump. This is all in public though. If something fell in my room, I wouldn't care. It's when I'm outside/in public when everything seems to scare and startle me.

I can't sleep w/o a nightlight or at college, my desk lamp, unless my roommate is in the room. 

I like to speak in a British accent (I used to speak w/ a British accent in public, but people were really annoyed by it, so I stopped). When I read, if I read aloud, I'll usually either read in a British accent or a country accent. I'm trying to work on my Naija accent.

Sometimes, I'll sit up very fast and stiffly or twitch/jerk my arm in class. I don't know if people notice, but I feel like they do, and it's embarrassing.

I constantly think my roommate is in the room even if she left for the weekend. I'll stare at her side of the room for a long time or even get up to check and often think she's hiding even though, who would hide under the covers for days. 

I make really weird facial expressions... usually because I'm thinking about something, but other times because I'm anxious about how my face looks. One time, I was laughing at a girl and another girl asked me "why are you making that face like you're disgusted?" when I was really laughing but I wasn't comfortable around the girl, so I guess that's why I made that face. 


That's not everything of course, but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> once?
> 
> :um


Would it be better if I did it more than once? :yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bout time..


> I used to think that the actor who played Dumbledore was actually 2000 years old.
> 
> If I have a plate of food I will always save my favourite thing till last.
> 
> ...


Basically all of the above :b Although I did genuinely think the first Dumbledore was at least like 100 :lol



> I often forget to drink and never notice I'm thirsty. I think the longest I've gone without noticing is 3 days.


You know that's the same problem my dad has..? :um

-----

Also, I'm right-handed yet I use a knife and fork like a left-hander would.. No idea why.. :teeth


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I shout ALOT,
usually when I'm frustrated, 
I never really realise I'm doing it.

Raise my voice around people without any warning, that relates too.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I talk in funny accents sometimes.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> I talk in funny accents sometimes.


 :lol So do I! 
I do an Australian accent sometimes.. Like if I agree with someone I might be like "That's roight mayte!" :b
I sometimes do a Scottish one too..
And American if I'm taking the piss :evil
Also at work, I often come out with "Thatsh the way to dewit!!" Like Punch :haha


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I often think about myself in third person, as if I'm some kind of novel character, and I like thinking in English, even though English is not my main language.

I am obsessed with following every single bit of dialogue in a movie or tv series. If I miss a little part of dialogue I have to rewind to the part before I started missing out on the dialogue so I can comprehend it fully.

I am unable to start reading a chapter in whatever book before checking how long it is beforehand.

Whenever I wake up with a specific song in my head it keeps popping up at random moments during the entire day.

I always immediately start using my iPhone in situations where I don't know what I'm supposed to be doing. I once even pretended using my iPhone while its battery was empty.

I always eat apples in a certain pattern that is too complicated to describe here.

I like to sit down on toilets in a squat position, even when they are not squat toilets, but I have unlearnt this habit for hygiene reasons.

I get extremely nervous when the tv is on stand-by position instead of entirely shut off.

I always try to see geometrical patterns in objects, even when there are no actual geometrical patterns in them.

I can't listen to A day in the life by the Beatles without crying.


----------



## Bilk (Apr 6, 2013)

I air drum and tap A LOT!
I bite nails.

Not really sure what else to post here. :L


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Well...I'm autistic, so naturally my brain is extremely weird. I don't want to get into it any further than that.


----------



## lonelysonic (Mar 6, 2013)

I attend to think out loud with out knowing I am


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> I often think about myself in third person, as if I'm some kind of novel character, and I like thinking in English, even though English is not my main language.


This. OMG


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> it would be normal if you were in France.


Awesome, I think German does this too iirc.

Thought of some more random stuff. 

I sometimes start whistling without realizing.

I swear very, very rarely. However I never swear at or around females. Because it's sometimes hard to tell rather or not I'm talking to a female online, I never swear on the internet (just to be on the safe side!).

I say, "87%" too often.

I sit on the left side of rooms and use the leftmost door.

I spell check all my texts at least twice before sending them.

I enjoy using childish insults like "buttlicker".

I am extremely cheap: I do not like spending more than $10 in one sitting. 87% of the time I exceed $10 so I always feel a small sense of regret for anything I purchase.

If I'm listening to music in public I take out my earbuds/headphones to make sure that no one can hear my music.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Cronos said:


> Awesome, I think German does this too iirc.


Exactly :yes


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

-i can't be in a room with a telly and not turn it on or a computer
-i can't have the door to my bedroom open because i feel like someone will walk past
-i cover mirrors or reflective surfaces 
-eat vegetarian rashers with chocolate spread 
-sometimes the noise of a toilet flushing freaks me out
-i lick my lips every three mins not in a creepy way
-if im in the car and the news is on the radio i feel car sick
-i get up in the middle of the night and sometimes will go outside onto the trampoline with my ipod 
-have fake arguments with people in my head and wen i see them forget i'm not really fighting with them
-if i ave a particular way i want to something or a plan and one thing goes wrong i feel the entire thing is ruined 
-if i'm about to do something and someone tells me to do it i no longer want to

i think that's it


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> -if i'm about to do something and someone tells me to do it i no longer want to.


I can really relate to this one.. Like if I'm about to take the dog for a walk and my mum tells me to take the dog for a walk.. :roll
I just hate being told what to do.. Although I should be used to it, living in a dictatorship like England.. :|


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I have favourite parts of songs, so I'll skip to those bits and play them over and over again. Sometimes I don't even listen all the way through.

I cut my nose off to spite my face a lot - for example, if I'm not offered something I'll make a point of being upset, but when I am offered it I won't take it. More stupid and passive aggressive than weird. :3


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Sometimes I talk to myself in my make-up mirror and pretend I'm a news reporter or an actress. 

I'm f---ing weird.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Some times I pinch my nipples with chip clips out of boredom.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

There are people on here I really don't like and people I just disagree with but I still like them. I can't figure it out. Like, the latter people, I feel bad when I have words with them because I like them.


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

I charge all my electronics more often than the usual because I'm too afraid of them being discharged when I need them the most


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> -if i'm about to do something and someone tells me to do it i no longer want to


Haha same. I enjoy doing things because _I _want to, not because other people want me to.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I get really excited during thunderstorms/heavy downpours.. :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

cozynights said:


> I charge all my electronics more often than the usual because I'm too afraid of them being discharged when I need them the most


 I do this because I'm afraid the batteries being too long in a discharged state will kill them. I love rechargeable batteries but they make me incredibly anxious because I hardly ever use them and they die. So I'll just be laying in bed drifting off to sleep and the thought that my flashlight batteries are dying right now will randomly go through my head.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I talk to myself for hours on end.

I always imagine myself being a character in my favourite TV shows.(The most pathetic thing I do)

I feel sick when I see people put on wet clothes.

I freak out about death about once a week. 

I'm just going to stop because I sound like a serial killer...please don't judge me lol


----------



## Flocon de neige (May 11, 2013)

> -if i'm about to do something and someone tells me to do it i no longer want to.


I thought I was the only one! It makes me feel like I'm manipulable or that I give the impression I'm doing things to suck up to people 


> In an awkward situation I'll pretend to rummage through my bag to look for
> something. I once did it for a whole hour when I was forced to sit with these people I didn't know at school.


I do this *allll *the time! Sometimes I even pretend to look around on the floor :|


> If it's quiet enough in a room to hear me chewing chips, I'll suck them til they get soft and then swallow them.


Sometimes when I'm walking I'll suddenly stop abruptly or make a face because I thought of an unpleasant memory/embarrassing moment.

When I'm taking notes in class and someone walks by or I feel them looking my way, I'll turn the page, or make the font really small, or switch screens (depending on if it's on my computer or on paper)

I pretend to bite my nails when I'm nervous- it's a habit I guess but the thought of actually biting my nails grosses me out, so I don't actually bite them... if that makes sense.

I avoid people I know when I see them , unless they are really close friends or they see me first. Although I'm overcoming this a little...


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I've refused to watch Titanic for all these years because it knocked Star Wars out of the "biggest movie of all time" spot.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

I sometimes get nauseous when I'm having fun either playing a game, reading or on the internet.

I have a hard time following things through, for example i'm in the middle of three comp games and I've kinda lost interest but I know I'll have fun when I start. weird.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I've noticed that when I type on this forum and other places, I tend to use 2 full stops like ".." never "." and rarely "..."
It's always ".." Idk why.. :|:lol


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

I always imagine myself living in a television world and detaching myself from reality.


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

- I randomly meow in public. Some people have thought it was an actual cat. I never told them any different. 

- If someone calls me, I can't help but make noises (like laser sounds or pigeon calls.) I do it mostly when I'm at ease.

- I like to chew on things like my knuckles, arms, lips. I even had a pacifier to gnaw on (but I ripped it apart over time.)

- When I'm alone in my house, I walk strangely... like on my tip toes, with my arms swinging really fast, gliding around.

- If a neighbor is outside, I'll hide. For instance, my front door is glass and there are 2 huge glass windows connected on either side. If I need to get from my room to the kitchen, I have to pass the front door... so I've been known to crawl on my belly through the hallway so no one will see me.

- When we have guests over (like other family members) I either hide in my closet or I rush to the bathroom and stay there till they leave (sometimes 4 or 5 hours.)

- When I'm panicking, I pace back and forth extremely fast.

- If I feel overwhelmed by something, I will drop to the floor and lay. Being below everything else calms me.

- I daydream a lot, talk to myself, make weird faces and laugh. I've been caught multiple times. 

- If I have to go into a building, especially one that has a waiting room, I have to leave at least an hour earlier than it takes for me to get there so I can wait in the parking lot until I have enough courage to go in. If I arrive right on time, then I'll miss my appointment because I always need at least an hour to build up courage. I always think everyone is going to turn around and stare at me with disgust as soon as I walk in a door.


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

I've acted out the axe scene from American Psycho in the shower many times;

I need to chew gum almost all the time because otherwise I start chewing on the inside of my cheeks;

I probably have a bit of a Napoleon complex despite being 6'1;

I have the fixation to constantly pull my hair back if I decide it doesn't look neat;

I live in a multi-storey apartment complex and I occasionally pee out the window at night.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Possessed Petey said:


> I live in a multi-storey apartment complex and I occasionally pee out the window at night.


 #YOLO :haha


----------



## Roseability (Nov 12, 2012)

- I can spend up to half an hour deciding what to wear, even when I'm not going to be leaving the house.

- Before I put my shoes on I bang the heels on the ground three times.

- Before drinking from a glass I rinse it under the tap three times.

- If someone walks past the window outside I duck down so I can't be seen.

- I sometimes rub my hands together when feeling self conscious because I don't quite know what to do with them.

- I go for walks but deliberately try to avoid coming into contact with anyone. (Presumably quite common)

- If I end up walking in the same direction as a girl for too long I worry that they will think I'm stalking them so deliberately walk a different way, even if there is only one way to get to where I need to go.

- I like spiders, and put any that I find around the house into my bedroom to keep flies and wasps out in summer. If they don't catch any then I catch some myself and feed them.

- I develop crushes on strangers based purely on how I imagine their personality based on their appearance. 

- I sometimes say certain things in my head in case people can read my mind; i.e. if I'm looking at someone I might think "**** you" and look for a reaction.

- If I'm early for an appointment somewhere I walk around outside until the right time because I'm anxious about sitting around waiting.

- Sometimes I think ducks are laughing at me.

- Every time there's a thunderstorm I sit by the window and watch.

- I keep every train ticket I buy and keep them in chronological order.

- I can't throw away plastic bags, I just store bags inside of bags inside of bags.

- I sometimes feel I have to do things otherwise something bad might happen. Not compulsively like OCD, but sometimes I feel I have to eat some food I don't like or I'll get cancer, or walk for four hours or my girlfriend will leave me; stupid stuff like that.

- I can't sleep unless the TV is on.

- I make lists, databases or collections of things for no apparent reason and even if I have little or no interest in them.

There are probably lots more too. I'm aware that I'm a little bit weird.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I almost never wear shorts in public regardless of how hot out it is. I have sensitive skin that reacts badly to mosquito bites so I prefer to have my legs covered when out. Shorts are for lounging around the house for me


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

If I hear a song for the first time because a friend is listening to it and I like it, I'll refuse to ever get/listen to the song on my own. :|


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

I have companion chickens and companion goats. I am trying to leash train my goats right now and everyone in my neighborhood gives me weird looks or they will slowly drive by like they have never seen goats before.
Maybe I'm the only sane one and everyone else is weird.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

I am a 27 year old and I love Barbie dolls and stuffed animals. ^_^ Okay you are probably thinking "that's not too weird" but I still laugh at my Barbie's when I smush their faces in like this:









I done it since I was a kid and it still cheers me up! LOL!!!!


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

Good to see other "weirdos". Weirdo's unite!!!:group:evil

But it is harder being eccentric and an African-American woman because in our culture we are so pushed to be a certain way. :afr


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

i squeeze toothpaste to my mouth not to my toothbrush. that's why i always use mine and didn't let other people uses mine.

amethystforest, what's quirky about this? "- I usually have to take two showers each day unless I'm off work that day. I need the first one to help me wake up and feel ready for work, and the second one so I can feel clean before going to bed."
anyone who showered less is too gross. (in my country that is..)


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

- i pull apart broken strands of my hair when i'm bored and drawing is not an option.

- i collect stats from the SAS website for future reference.

-i have different mugs dedicated to specific beverages (more of a habit than OCD-related i think).


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Tania I said:


> i squeeze toothpaste to my mouth not to my toothbrush. that's why i always use mine and didn't let other people uses mine.
> 
> amethystforest, what's quirky about this? "- *I usually have to take two showers each day *unless I'm off work that day. I need the first one to help me wake up and feel ready for work, and the second one so I can feel clean before going to bed."
> *anyone who showered less is too gross*. (in my country that is..)


 If everyone was wasteful enough to have 2 showers a day, the planet would dry up in no time :roll


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

If I mistype a word I can't simply correct it. I have to delete it and write it again.


----------



## asalem (May 13, 2013)

Listening to the same song for hours. My record is listening to the same song for 10 hours on youtube.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> If everyone was wasteful enough to have 2 showers a day, the planet would dry up in no time :roll


it depends on how long you shower. i think it's much more wasteful to use electronics with huge watt like every electronics ever produced in western countries.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

-I spend an abnormally long time in the bathroom for a guy.. :|

Not sure if this counts as weird but I'll say it anyway..
-I'm not vaccinated against anything.. I don't believe in artificial vaccination.. If you pump yourself full of false immunities, you're stopping your body from developing it's own natural immunities.. It also allows viruses to develop into stronger strains to survive man-made vaccines..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes I'll browse porn for ages without mastubating. I just skim vids I might like on tube sites & add them to my favorites list for later


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sometimes I'll browse porn for ages without mastubating. I just skim vids I might like on tube sites & add them to my favorites list for later


 Stockpiling eh? :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sometimes, before I eat a sandwich, I'll sort of analyse it to decide where to start it from.. :teeth


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes I eat Parmesan Cheese by itself. It's so yummy.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I inhale my airconditioner because it smells nice. 

I slap my self really hard in the face to wake myself up. 

I scream ''BAM motherf**ker!'' randomly to scare my cats.

Right after I kill a spider I say ''Yeah now you're dead you eight legged freak!''

I say ''aw heyyy how ya goin'' to someone who just walked in the door in a creepy way to make them feel awkward.

I secretely dream of smoking a sh!t load of DMT. 

When I listen to ''My Humps'' by the Black Eyed Peas I push my chest out and sing along to it.

I have heaps of other things to type but I wont bother.. Unless you want to hear more.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Not sure if this counts as weird but I'll say it anyway..
> -I'm not vaccinated against anything.. I don't believe in artificial vaccination.. If you pump yourself full of false immunities, you're stopping your body from developing it's own natural immunities.. It also allows viruses to develop into stronger strains to survive man-made vaccines..


The point in getting a vaccination is because it helps your body develop and become immune. If you're body could make itself immune on its own then you wouldn't need the vaccine.

I understand people don't want to get vaccinated, but it can be really bad not to, look at all the instances of mumps (I think) in Wales now, because children weren't immunised. And it's not only yourself, but you can infect others too.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

-I constantly bite my lips and the inside of my mouth

-I always count to 6 when I'm doing things, mostly when I'm stirring tea; I'll just keep counting to 6 for some reason. (I don't even like the number 6 that much )

-I always speak in weird accents to myself. I'll just start talking in an East London/Glasgow/American/Australian accent for no reason.

-And like someone else said, I'll spend ages looking for something to "arouse" me. I'll spend more time looking for stuff than actually "using" it, and then I just think, what a waste of time that was!


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel at home on this thread....

-When I eat I always annalyze my food before I put it in my mouth. I pick the perfect angle and make sure there's no hair on it or something.

-When I'm excited or happy I jump up and down, clap my hands, and fist pump. Usually I'll step into the bathroom or something so no one sees.

-Instead of talking to my cat I'll meow with her. Whatever noise she makes I'll mimic.

-When I start feeling depressed I have to lay down on my bedroom floor. Right by my cat's food and water bowl.

-The volume on anything needs to be at intervals of 5 or 2.

-I repeatedly check to see if the door's locked or my computer is muted before turning it off etc. Even after I've checked it 5 times and know everythings fine I still check.

-When I listen to music by myself in my room (or the whole house if no one's home) I must constantly pace in a certain pattern.

-When talking to people I always avoid eye contact for fear they can see into my soul...

-I like to dress like a fox. I use the wearwolf teeth from Scarecrow, a silver fox tail I attach with chains to the back of my pants, and I'm currently looking for one of those furry hats that have ears. Plus I buy grey colored contacts.

-I am into being a freak (or more accurately a geek, minus biting heads off of small animals) and thus practice juggeling, swallowing swords, eating/breathing fire, and hope to learn to put a snake in my nose and out my mouth one day.

-I'm always talking to myself, and sometimes I'll even talk as if I'm filming a vlog for youtube or something. Or speak out what I would write in a blog.

-I have to sleep with the door closed. Even in the summer I have to have a comforter on my bed.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

fIashforward said:


> The point in getting a vaccination is because it helps your body develop and become immune. If you're body could make itself immune on its own then you wouldn't need the vaccine.
> 
> I understand people don't want to get vaccinated, but it can be really bad not to, look at all the instances of mumps (I think) in Wales now, because children weren't immunised. And it's not only yourself, but you can infect others too.


 You don't seem to understand.. Your body does develop it's own immunities.. 
How else do you think you get over colds etc? Not through medication but through natural resistance your body develops to combat the virus.. :idea
The reason so many people are so badly affected when they get illnesses is because they've been pumped full of so many artificial vaccinations that their bodies have never had to work to build their own immunities.. 
The more this goes on, the weaker people's genetics become over time.. :no


----------



## kaylahp (May 21, 2013)

I scratch my acne til they bleed and then once they scab over, I do it again. It' s stupid and I should just let them heal but I just cant seem to. It's become second nature. Same with any cuts.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

It's probably the coaches son in me but I can't watch sports without standing up. If I'm attending a local game I will find the fence or if I'm at home it's hands on knees.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I translate what I think my dog is thinking and say it out loud in what I think his voice would sound like. It's really nasally and has a weird accent...


I do that pretty often with my cat. My cat always talks about himself in 3rd person and has weird lisp apparently lol. I wouldn't dare do that voice around anyone who wasn't family. xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

kaylahp said:


> I scratch my acne til they bleed and then once they scab over, I do it again. It' s stupid and I should just let them heal but I just cant seem to. It's become second nature. Same with any cuts.


 You know that's how people get scars and craters right? D:


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I translate what I think my dog is thinking and say it out loud in what I think his voice would sound like. It's really nasally and has a weird accent...





mezzoforte said:


> I do that pretty often with my cat. My cat always talks about himself in 3rd person and has weird lisp apparently lol. I wouldn't dare do that voice around anyone who wasn't family. xD


Oh my, I thought me and my brother were the only one doing this. I'm so glad to learn we're not totally insane. Our rats tend to talk in really high pitched and somewhat shrieking voices. But then, that's what they're rats for. It even happens we each take up the role of one of the rats and have entire conversations...


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

When I see a jumping spider on the wall I put my hand in front of it and walk the hand on the wall. They have a good sight so they follow your hand with their stare. Sometimes I do this with a laser pointer.


----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)

I repeat beats in songs by chattering my teeth.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You don't seem to understand.. Your body does develop it's own immunities..
> How else do you think you get over colds etc? Not through medication but through natural resistance your body develops to combat the virus.. :idea
> The reason so many people are so badly affected when they get illnesses is because they've been pumped full of so many artificial vaccinations that their bodies have never had to work to build their own immunities..
> The more this goes on, the weaker people's genetics become over time.. :no


Obvisouly yeah, over decades people generally develop and lose immunity to certain diseases.

Thing such as colds and flus are not longer life threatening as we've evloved to fight them off, however, look at stuff like measles and mumps - people who don't get vaccinated don't develop an immunity to that.

Same with AIDS, HIV and cancer, your body doesn't develop and immunity to that.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

MrFunnyPants said:


> It's probably the coaches son in me but I can't watch sports without standing up. If I'm attending a local game I will find the fence or if I'm at home it's hands on knees.


I'm kind of the same. If at football(soccer) matches I much prefer to stand up although most stadiums don't allow that.

Even watching a game on TV, if its getting particularly nervy I have to stand up


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have an obsession about researching gangs+gang life worldwide. I miss that show Gangland. I also research information about murderers who have massacred many people (terrorists,dictators, public-place shooters, etc).


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a hobby of trying to go to all of the restrooms on my school campus. The ground floor restroom of library is the best one. Spacious, quiet and usually empty, clean. The worst one is at the math and physical science building. It's too small for a place where there's a proportionally larger amount of students due to those subjects being core requirements. Always lines. The worst stall doors are in the cafeteria restroom.

It's not even because I'm a pooping enthusiast or something. They're just temporary places to get away from everyone.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I have an obsession with washing my hands... I probably wash them like 20 times a day


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I pick the skin around my fingernails pretty much constantly.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I learned my fighting skills from a reality tv show ._. about girls


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Read this entire thread to try and figure out what I do weird. Didn't come up with much.
I wash my hands a lot if they're dirty, but then again I eat with my hands a lot and touch dirty surfaces so it's a continuing cycle.

I'll often have long-running conversations with celebrities in my mind. It's like talking to oneself except thinking that a certain celebrity will hear it and think, "Cool." 
I will often prefer the very first version I've heard of a classical piece of music even if I listen to different versions later.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I pick the skin around my fingernails pretty much constantly.


Ha, this made me smile, i do the same thing! so this would be someting weird i do, also with my feet, dead skin on my feet, i enjoy picking it all off.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

CWe said:


> Ha, this made me smile, i do the same thing! so this would be someting weird i do, also with my feet, dead skin on my feet, i enjoy picking it all off.


Apparently skin picking is going to be a new disorder in the DSM 5 under OCD related disorders.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Apparently skin picking is going to be a new disorder in the DSM 5 under OCD related disorders.


I thought it already was. Dermatillomania is listed under common compulsions for OCD (it's one of my compulsions), or is DSM 5 something special?

I have dermatillomania, too. Pick myself until I bleed, then keep picking.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> I thought it already was. Dermatillomania is listed under common compulsions for OCD (it's one of my compulsions), or is DSM 5 something special?
> 
> I have dermatillomania, too. Pick myself until I bleed, then keep picking.


Damn, im not that bad, just do it to remove the skin and then leave it. but thats hardcore major!


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I pick the skin around my fingernails pretty much constantly.


This.

I find it strangely comforting and the funny thing is I do it mostly when I'm
already feeling at ease. So people mistake it for nervousness when it's the
exact opposite.

I also move my leg incessantly. That tends to get on everybody's nerves


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

When I'm organizing / storing things, I like to put em in zip lock bags and vacuum wrap them by sucking the air out using a drinking a straw.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

In the mornings I often get dressed socks and trainers first. Before anything else.


----------



## VickyJane23 (Jan 6, 2013)

- I can't sleep without the fan on, and I fall asleep listening to music every night.

- I have to check under my pillows and duvet for spiders every night before I go to bed. 

- I can't have a cup of tea unless I eat something sweet before one.

- I wash my hands a ridiculous amount of times a day.

- I refuse to watch a film unless It's from the beginning (except if I've seen the film loads)

- I can't eat an apple unless its chopped into pieces.

- I act like a total nutter when home alone - dancing about, talking to myself in different accents, acting out scenes, u name it lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I only crack my knuckles on one hand


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I eat pretty much everything with my hands. Be it steak or chicken or whatever, if it's not cooked in little pieces I will not cut it up, I just tear it apart with my fingers and eat. 
I also push the breaks to the beat of the song playing in my car.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Sometimes when I run I wear briefs...

I like to wear them backwards so they're alittle looser in the front...
..kinda defeats the purpose I guess..but it's kind of fun anyway..

EDIT: Geez I must have been drunk back in May...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I eat peanuts whole, shell and all. It tastes better that way. :stu


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Speaking of eating nuts, when I eat them or seeds I put a bunch in my mouth at once, put them in one cheek, then individually peel the skin type exterior (possibly have a different name than skin but I'll use skin) from the nut/seed and place it in my other cheek. I do not swallow them until all have been stripped. Yes, I do almost choke a lot, yet I keep doing it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes I make out with a stuffed animal.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate people for being stupid.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Freiheit said:


> Sometimes I make out with a stuffed animal.


Shooooooooot are you being serious? i've done this before... it's just to see if i still have skill... i dont get to kiss often


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I have one hand down my pants Al Bundy style playing with my pubes almost always when I'm lounging around. Twirling them around my finger, trying to tie them into knots, etc. Usually I'm not even aware I'm doing it, it's such a habit that it's become automatic.

I know I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

-I like to smell my own farts. The smellier the better. I "dutch oven" myself whenever I can. However, I don't like smelling other people's farts.

-Sometimes when nobody is home I crawl on the floor when my dog is lying down and act as if I were another dog. I sniff around and everything. Sometimes I crawl real fast towards him to try and scare him. But he knows I'm playing around and being weird.

-I bite my nails and the skin around my nails a lot of the time. It's called "wolf-biting".

-When at home, I always piss as if I am dropping a s*** just so I don't have to wipe the toilet seat afterwards out of sheer laziness. Whenever I stand up and piss the "manly" way, it gets all over the seat and considering I have some OCD and am a very neat person in general, sitting down like a girl makes it a simpler process. I always stand up when using public restrooms though, obviously because the toilet seats are too dirty to sit down on (unless necessary when dropping a s*** while sitting on the toilet paper), and so afterwards I wipe the seat clean.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

cooperativeCreature said:


> When I'm organizing / storing things, I like to put em in zip lock bags and vacuum wrap them by sucking the air out using a drinking a straw.


That's actually a good idea :idea


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wipe up the counter at coffee shops when i'm done putting creamer in my coffee. Even if I don't make a mess.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> I eat Oreos wrapped in american cheese.
> 
> I'm 20 and still watch Batman/X-Men cartoons on TV
> 
> ...


I am learning that comics and comic-related media are very popular...even among people much older than you. So much that I feel left out. lol

Oreos with cheese eh? Hmmm...


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Sometimes when I run I wear briefs...
> 
> I like to wear them backwards so they're alittle looser in the front...
> ..kinda defeats the purpose I guess..but it's kind of fun anyway..
> ...


Going to have to try stalking your posts from May because this one is a real gem. :haha


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

How long do I want to make this list aha

Hmm, I know I can't stand still when I'm on the phone with anyone. I need to circle and pace all around the house, no matter how long I have to keep talking. I think my record was an hour and a half, but I haven't had to do another casual phone call in years.

Otherwise I have a weird habit of snapping my fingers for no reason at all.

...Oh yeah, another odd thing that I seem to do while drawing is change facial expressions that match the mood I'm trying to portray. Otherwise there's a lot of other things I'm prone to doing, but I don't think they're anything unusual.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I definitely have my quirks. Whenever I'm deep in thought, I prefer to pace all over the house because it gives me a type of positive stimulation. I also enjoy pacing whenever I'm listening to my favorite songs on my Ipod. 

Here's a particular trait of mine that I'm embarrassed to even post on here: Whenver I'm thinking of a hypothetical positive conversation, or even a funny incident that I can recall, I often have corresponding facial expressions. In other words, I smile a lot for no seemingly apparent reason. This is certainly a big no-no in any public setting.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I check my rear view mirror every 5 seconds.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

My TV volume has to be a multiple of 5, with 1 being the only exception.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Going to have to try stalking your posts from May because this one is a real gem. :haha


 Oh.. My.. GAWD..:blush


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a preference for sitting and sleeping on the floor/cushion. I don't even have a bed.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I carve things. I carved a large candle a couple nights ago.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> I suddenly sprint around the house for no reason. My cat looks at me like WTF.


Would make a scary flatmate. :lol


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

talk to myself IRL too


----------



## ellz (Aug 24, 2013)

When it gets warm I sleep in my bath tub or on the bathroom floor tiles 
I sleep with a teddy when I go to sleep...
I dance around my living room and pretend to lip sing to music
I twiddle and pull my hair out


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I pull out the frizzy/kinky hairs on my head that I find and sort of spend time running my fingers over them (trichotillomania)

I have a bad phobia of... Something and it's not really just fear it's like pure undiluted revulsion only a few specific things trigger it off but I feel like ripping my skin off when it happens.

I compulsively drink water. (I just googled this now and it appears this is usually a form of OCD/something highly neurotic people do, I'm not sure why I started doing it but I thought it was linked to needing to move about, and it gave me an excuse, but apparently there's a disorder for everything :lol)

I sing and dance a _lot_ sometimes I sing while walking down the street.

I go through phases of talking to myself a lot (but I don't do that so much any more, just a tiny bit)

I find it uncomfortable to get dressed in front of pictures of people sometimes and so avoid that when I'm feeling like that (but mostly now I force myself to do it anyway)

I try not to brush my teeth in the morning after I've eaten, until at least 20 minutes or so has passed, (unless I have no choice because I'm running out of time,) because it makes me feel sick sometimes otherwise. I hate the taste of mint toothpaste and I'm less able to tolerate it in the morning for some reason.

I sit on chairs weirdly, even when I'm in public places sometimes like when I was at uni and such, I just ended up doing it after a while because it was so comfortable. I'd take my shoes off first though.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

- I assign names and genders to inanimate objects. Weird names, too. For example my messenger bag name is Hans for some reason. My bag before him was named Olga.

- I can be very indecisive and sometimes refer to myself in 2nd person aloud. I might say, " Cronos (of course, I use my actual name), do you want waffles for breakfast? Yes, you do."


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't eat anything if someone's put a horror movie on, even if I was starving. It just makes me feel sick.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

-I bite my hand or pull my hair when I'm extremely frustrated. I've had visible bite marks on my hand for hours sometimes.

-I like to do cartoon voice imitations when I'm alone.

-I can watch movies I love over and over again for even months without getting tired of them. Same thing with songs.

-It can take me up to 12 hours to drink a 0,5 liter drink.

-I sometimes sleep on the floor instead of a bed. I even slept in a closet once when I was a kid.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Citrine said:


> I have a preference for sitting and sleeping on the floor/cushion. I don't even have a bed.


I don't know that it's a preference but I've slept on a few sheets/blankets on the floor for years so I'm quite used to it now. I don't have a bed either


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know that it's a preference but I've slept on a few sheets/blankets on the floor for years so I'm quite used to it now. I don't have a bed either


Well, I guess it could be a good way to save space. Plus not worrying about falling off the bed or any monsters creeping out from underneath :afr. And it's cooler in the summer.

My family and I are asian, so that could have influenced it.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Whenever I eat anything with mint in, I sneeze. This goes for chewing gum and toothpaste too. 

Whenever a stranger smiles at me in public I lose my sense of balance

Sometimes I blow raspberrys on my dog's tummy to tickle him, but only when I'm certain nobody else is looking.


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow confessions.. im new here so i guess ill lay it all put at once

Im extremely OCD i check my stove, all plugs, hair dryer, all windows and doors 3 times before leaving my home

I worried if i left my dog outside of the house till about an hour after leaving home

I check my rear view every 5 secs

I pick my lips till they bleed

I have body dysmorphic disorder.

My kik is SamiEastCoast. I love talking.online


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

CWe said:


> Ha, this made me smile, i do the same thing! so this would be someting weird i do, also with my feet, dead skin on my feet, i enjoy picking it all off.


Huh, I get called out for the same thing, except I sometimes bite the skin off the tips of my fingers as well. My skin is permanently scarred everywhere -_-

It's definitely a nervous-around-people thing.


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

I do that thing where you rub your skin together and dead skin I think builds up. Learned to do that in 5th grade and haven't stopped since. Nervous habit I think. I also bite the inside of my mouth a lot.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I remember my passwords by their pattern on individual keyboards and not by the characters. I often use an odd assortment of non-alphabetical characters.

I’d do something like: !!##%%&&((*&^%$#@!

Because on my keyboard it’s every odd number twice starting from one, and then hitting all numbers once on the trip back. I hate ****ty web services that force me to use a password that’s like, 6-12 characters and only letters and numbers. 

How am I supposed to remember random words and a couple numbers, anyway... ? I'm always resetting those or having to sit and think.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

I still kiss Benjy (my teddy) before I go to bed when no one's watching.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

TCNY said:


> I still kiss Benjy (my teddy) before I go to bed when no one's watching.


aaaawww that is so cute! Screenshotted.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

bittersweetavenue said:


> aaaawww that is so cute! Screenshotted.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When taking the stairs, I don't take every step, I step on every other step. Either an odd or even sequence, depending on whether the last step (that is, the step on the same elevation as the next floor's) is odd or even. I don't want my last step to mess up the sequence.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

^ A lot of the really tall guys do that at my university. I guess that their legs aren't made for taking steps one by one.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

My skin never touches the toilet seat. 
I coat the toilet seat w/ paper before I sit on it.



scooby said:


> I take my shirt off when I go to the toilet, George Costanza style. Not sure how common or uncommon that is.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

waerdd said:


> When taking the stairs, I don't take every step, I step on every other step. Either an odd or even sequence, depending on whether the last step (that is, the step on the same elevation as the next floor's) is odd or even. I don't want my last step to mess up the sequence.


thought I was the only one who did that.:blank

I just eat soup right outta the can cold.
Its supposed to be safe in there anyway :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> My skin never touches the toilet seat.
> I coat the toilet seat w/ paper before I sit on it.


Same.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

After I cut/file my toe nails I rub my tongue along them to make sure they're not sharp..


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

I watch and look at hentai.


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Whenever I'm in a super market check-out line and I see a magazine with a celebrity I don't like on the cover, I turn it around to face the other way. I also do that with books I don't like at bookstores, and hide books I don't like in the library where no one else will find them. lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Citrine said:


> I have a preference for sitting and sleeping on the floor/cushion. I don't even have a bed.





Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know that it's a preference but I've slept on a few sheets/blankets on the floor for years so I'm quite used to it now. I don't have a bed either


Glad i'm not the only one doing this. The floor is comfy anyway and you get used to the hardness. My land lady went nuts when i told her i sleep on the floor. She's super nice so she wanted to absolutely get me a bed. I had to explain it wasn't a money problem, but a personal choice.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I still play with my Lego.

*Edit - *Even better: When I get really bored around here, I make a gun, high tech phone and those ninja stars with my Lego and then go patrolling the house. This town belongs to me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I walk funny


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I sometimes act like I'm a chimpanzee from Planet of the Apes right up until the moment I walk into a room with someone there. The arms, the walk, the facial expressions - everything; a would-be Andy Serkis.


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

My brothers and I often randomly yell/clap our hands/just make a lot of noise and the other two join in. My mom often tells us that we're crazy.

If I'm reading a scary book, I place it on my nightstand with the cover facing down because I'm afraid of the things in the book coming into my dreams (or becoming real) at night.

I hate using a hair dryer when I'm alone because it's so loud and I feel like I wouldn't hear if someone/something came into my apartment.

I stare at people who I find interesting. I don't notice it until afterwards, and then I'll have to avoid eye contact with them for the rest of my life. I also stare at things/people when I'm lost in thought. Which happens pretty often.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

At least one day a month I communicate almost exclusively in gifs and pics.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^ Pictures speak louder than words ever can :yes


----------

